# Wind Chimes, Love 'Em or Hate 'Em?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2015)

I do like the sound of gentle running water, like the small indoor or outdoor waterfalls.  A long time ago, I thought I'd like wind chimes, until I bought a small one and hung it outside.  Shortly afterwards, the metallic sound of the chimes became annoying instead of soothing, especially when the wind was brisk.  Before I knew it I was taking them down and getting rid of them.

Some time after that, a neighbor put up some wind chimes on his house, they were bigger and louder.  I never said anything about mine or his, but not too long after that, I noticed his was gone, and I wondered if he felt the same way about them.

Do you, or have you ever had wind chimes?  Do you like them, hate them, or don't care either way?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 10, 2015)

Don't have them. They have a certain charm, but I would not want to hear the noise on a regular basis.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 10, 2015)

Hate them.  My closest neighbor has them on her side porch facing me.  I don't think she can even hear them.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 10, 2015)

I love windchimes, and the big ones seem to have a nicer lower tone.   I got some big ones for a friend who hung them in a protected corner of his balcony with a minimal breeze, and the ringing is subtle and enjoyable.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 10, 2015)

I love them also. I have one set that sound like the chimes of Westminster.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 10, 2015)

I like wind chimes but it can get reeeally windy here.   We had a wind chime hanging outside the kitchen window but it blew awaaaaay.....


----------



## Cookie (Oct 10, 2015)

So funny, tn.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2015)

I may not be interested in trying them again Cookie, but I would like to hear one that had a pleasing lower tone.  I guess I only touched them with my fingers in the stores before I bought them, not a good idea of how they would sound in the wind.

Nancy, if I were you, I'd go over to her and ask if she really likes her wind chimes.  She may not even remember she has them, or blocks them out willingly...she may even toss them. 

Applecruncher, I know what you mean.  Another thing, if I hear something strange or of concern in my yard or home, I would want as much silence as possible until I knew where the strange sound was coming from.  In that case they'd be really irritating to me anyway.

It blew away Thomas!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2015)

Dr. Andrew Weil's windchimes at his summer home in Canada.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 10, 2015)

http://www.chimes.com/


This page above is for Woodstock Wind chimes, with sound samples.  Mind you, they have become very costly.  About 20 years ago I think I paid about $75.  Now they are double!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2015)

Bamboo wind chimes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2015)

That's a neat site Cookie, nice to listen to each one.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 10, 2015)

I know what you mean, Seabreeze.  I have a box in a closet of some smaller tinny ones, and I'm not spending a couple of hundred on new ones now. I'll just listen to a CD.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 10, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> ...Nancy, if I were you, I'd go over to her and ask if she really likes her wind chimes.  She may not even remember she has them, or blocks them out willingly...she may even toss them.  ....



Yeah, she never goes out on that porch. But  I know her too well. No use trying that. Besides, she has two sons.  I'll bet one of them bought them for her. 

I bought my mother a set of wind chimes years ago as a present. _Theoretically_ it seemed like a neat idea.  She never said she liked them, or didn't like them,  but I couldn't stand them even just to visit, so I took them down one day.   She never said a word.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 10, 2015)

I like the bamboo video, SB.  Very pretty.  The metal ones are nice too and it seems like someone is playing them.


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2015)

Can't stand them.  We had a neighbor years ago that had several of them hanging down the side of his house.  It was like trying to sleep with a dryer full of jingle bells running right by your bed.  I casually mentioned to him one day that they were rather loud and danged if he didn't put up a couple more.  Glad we moved.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 10, 2015)

We have two; one like the top pic and one made out of sea shells.

They 're both nice to listen to in a gentle breeze.  Don't
 mind them at all.   Better than dead silence; too eerie.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 10, 2015)

We have windchimes on both decks, and a fountain on the front deck. 

When you aren't in the bathroom every ten minutes, the windchimes are really nice.


----------



## chic (Oct 11, 2015)

jujube said:


> Can't stand them. We had a neighbor years ago that had several of them hanging down the side of his house. It was like trying to sleep with a dryer full of jingle bells running right by your bed. I casually mentioned to him one day that they were rather loud and danged if he didn't put up a couple more. Glad we moved.



Aw, that's too bad. Sometimes neighbors are so inconsiderate. I have windchimes ( shells ) in back where it's all woods and there are no neighbors to be annoyed by them. I wouldn't put wind chimes where they might  disturb someone else's rest.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2015)

I love wind chimes, especially lower tone. But it gets too windy here so we don't have any. Whenever I'm in a shop that has them I can't resist checking out the sound of all of them. Probably drives staff crazy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2015)

On my first trip to Big Sur in California about 20 years ago we stopped at the restaurant called Nepenthe's. We sat outside and there must have been a display of at least a dozen wind chimes. Slight breeze. Between the view and the chimes it was pure magic!

http://www.nepenthebigsur.com


----------



## Pappy (Oct 11, 2015)

We have a hollow wooden set of chimes that have a nice sound. We bought them at a garage sale for $2.00.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 11, 2015)

I can't stand the ruddy things.
Tinkle Tinkle Tinkle all day and all night, particularly when it is very windy.
For a little while, then fine, but the very nature of them means that they go on and on and on and...
Trying to just have a quiet time in the garden is a pain if some pain of a neighbour has them jangling away all day.
Thankfully, our ground floor situation in a lovely Apartment by the sea, with a garden to ourselves means no one can bother us like that.layful:

Mind you, perhaps off topic, but I don't like Wind Farms either! layful: Useless ugly things they are! Man made climate change my rear end! 

So Come on.
Perhaps A new thread somebody?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> I can't stand the ruddy things.
> Tinkle Tinkle Tinkle all day and all night, particularly when it is very windy.
> For a little while, then fine, but the very nature of them means that they go on and on and on and...
> Trying to just have a quiet time in the garden is a pain if some pain of a neighbour has them jangling away all day.
> ...



Ditto on the wind farms.  They cost a fortune to build and to run.  My community fought another community across the loch which wanted to put in 5 as tall as Big Ben.  A money making scheme by that community and an eyesore.  And it's dead quiet here and we'd have been able to hear the hum of the turbines as the sound crossed the water. It would have been group tinnitus all night long.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2015)

Pappy said:


> We have a hollow wooden set of chimes that have a nice sound. We bought them at a garage sale for $2.00.



I;m not keen on wind chimes the metal ones are particularly irritating, but I do like the idea of them, so I have some wooden ones like you Pappy on the top floor of my triplex in Spain. The sound is so much more pleasant from wood..than the clanging of metals


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 11, 2015)

Weird that I think many of them are beautiful and I like hearing them at other people's houses, but there's enough noise at home already. The sound of running water and fountains makes me daffy. The fish filter is almost soundless. Running water and I feel like I have to get that imaginary faucet to stop dripping...


----------

